
Your startup is dying - nikhildaga
http://www.foundingfuel.com/article/your-startup-is-dying/
======
SQL2219
Cliff Notes

#1 How many of your customers repeat

#2 How often do they repeat

#3 The rest of your business is just a support system for #1 and #2

